
Ask HN: Is anyone still using Meteor framework? - natashas
I remember they made quite a fuzz 5 years ago, but now after I checked it after some years it seems they are done. Anyone knows how MDG the company is doing? It seems this startup have failed. They seemed so promising at the time...
======
saluki
I was excited when it came out, did a few personal projects but am no longer
using it. Would be interesting to read about what happened. If anyone sees a
good article about them.

~~~
ignasl
They are still alive, but all development seems stalled. The company does not
seem interested in their community at all. Here is interesting issue:
[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/issues/10477](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/issues/10477)

------
ninjaPixel
MDG just got $22M in funding, so they are doing pretty well!
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/apollo-raises-22m-for-
its-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/apollo-raises-22m-for-its-graphql-
platform/)

However their focus is very much on their GraphQL product (Apollo) now.

It's a very stable framework and still gets regular updates.

~~~
ignasl
I am interested what's the end game for this investment? It's kinda hard for
me to imagine it would become billion dollar company doing some improvements
on Rest API. Maybe I'm old fashioned but I don't really get GraphQL. Anyway
best of luck for them it is really good news. If people much smarter than me
believe in it then there is something to it.

------
guyhance
I was just chatting with a friend who built a whole corporate process planning
tool using Meteor. I think many platforms such Dart has the same concept and
has a much larger user base.

Another case illustrating that "build it and they'll come" logic doesn't work
in startups.

~~~
mars4rp
they gave up on it so early and moved to build Apollo (GraphGL) they killed
their own community with mixed signals.

~~~
throwaway413
Can confirm that this is indeed the accurate take.

------
nocubicles
I am still using meteor in few products. Just updated one project to the
latest version. Using it with React, Bootstrap 4, MongoDB 4. My products are
having like 50-100 users and ~10 concurrent users. For that size its working
great. I am running it on 7$ Heroku container.

------
sergiotapia
I used to be all in with Meteor, but MDG just dropped it, so naturally a lot
of us dropped it too. Now they're all into Apollo, but I heard they're
pivoting away from that as well and heavily changing what it currently is so I
don't know.

------
quickthrower2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16782266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16782266)

------
cujic9
Meteor was the Shiny New Thing in web development that made me stop chasing
Shiny New Things.

